

Programming Sucks (2014) - robin_reala
http://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks

======
djaychela
A great read, I actually laughed out loud in places with some of the
descriptions, and I think I've met half the bridge engineering team in a past
life.

------
colund
Seems to be a lot of text with a lot of random complaints about code. I think
the author has misunderstood the value of code. It's not inherent but related
to the corresponding business value.

------
robin_reala
cfeduke linked to this from the comments on ‘What is Code?’, seemed worthy of
its own submission.

